# Mucking about.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This comes out on its side, but when I click on it, it turns round the correct way ? Further investigation required. :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Still stays on its side when I click it!.....and now I've cricked my neck! As an aside, some of my pics upload to the forum gallery on their side , but come out correctly when posted.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> This comes out on its side, but when I click on it, it turns round the correct way ? Further investigation required. :yes:


 I know its Sunday Wrench but stop lying on the sofa.

Stand up man if you want to take a photo. :laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll give @WRENCH the benefit of the doubt and blame the picture on a faulty tripod.... :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I'll still put my money on too much amber spirit and family size Forfar Bridie! artytime:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> ........Forfar Bridie! artytime:


 Nom Nom....My wife ( A Scot-Irish hybrid) hasn't made that in ages. She'll do the pastry and I'll do the meat. With a side of baked beans, of course.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm not sure but the photo looks like a different ratio than the normal 3:2 or 4:3 ratio's, perhaps check what the ratio is and re-try posting it see if it comes out the right way then? You can do this in a photo editing software by going to image size nd changing it. If it says constrain sizes unclick that and then change the longest side to 6 inches and shortest side 4 inches try re-posting it and seeing if it then posts the right way round.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I opened and saved the pictured without actually doing any thing to it with Paint.Net.










Seems to have turned it, even though everything I opened it with on my machine thought it already upright.

Later,
William

P.S. - The photo size is a bit on the large end of things for the forum. :wink:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> I opened and saved the pictured without actually doing any thing to it with Paint.Net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks everyone. My contact with the web is via a very early and basic Kindle fire, which is done. Rumour has it Santa is bringing something new. All photos are taken on my wife's Samsung phone. That's about as close as I get to modern technology. We eventually got broadband, but initially my internet connection was via a mobile used as a hotspot, mounted on top of a 25ft antenna to get a signal. As you can see from the photo, there's not much going on. :yes: (apart from wildlife)


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

No ankle bitters, cosmetic/fashion stores, poor phone reception, sounds like heaven......do you want a lodger? :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> No ankle bitters, cosmetic/fashion stores, poor phone reception, sounds like heaven......do you want a lodger? :yes:


 I'd need to spruce up the accommodation.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I'd need to spruce up the accommodation.


 Perfect :thumbsup: , what times breakfast? :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> No ankle bitters, cosmetic/fashion stores, poor phone reception, sounds like heaven......do you want a lodger? :yes:


 Can I come too? Looks ideal! Bags I sleep up at the dry end next to the door!.......and good to see the open window for the effective ventilation of 'night time gaseous emmisions' :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Can I come too? Looks ideal! Bags I sleep up at the dry end next to the door!.......and good to see the open window for the effective ventilation of 'night time gaseous emmisions' :laugh:


 Certainly not Roger, I've got first dibs. :yes:

You can always 'hot bed' if you must. :tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> You can always 'hot bed' if you must. :tongue:


 




[IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]

Nice avatar pic, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Can I come too? Looks ideal! :laugh:


 First you want to bunk with Krispy in my garage and now this.... You are so fickle.... :tongue:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

DC reckons Victor Meldrew or Flintstones would have been more appropriate. :bash:


----------

